# frontline on your maltese



## JoleneB (Jan 13, 2009)

Has anyone used front line on your Maltese? I brought Toto to the groomer and he came back with FLEAS! He is 1 1/2 years old and has never had fleas so hes freaking out. He has a brown patch of hair on his back from chewing all day. I want to go buy him flea treatment did anyone have any luck with frontline?

Thanks


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Yes, I have used Frontline Plus for years on my maltese. Since Cosy is smaller (4 lbs) I only use half a vial
at a time.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I also use Frontline Plus on my kids.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I also use Frontline Plus on Hunter. We have used it since we rescued him.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I used it on Sam (RIP) for as long as I can remember and now on Sweetness and Tessa too.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I use it as needed. It's been a yr since either needed it though. :huh:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I've used it on my 2 pom/Jack russells but the vet gave me a different(more expensive!) one for my malt as he's so tiny.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I also use the Frontline plus....I really do not like the idea of using a poison on him however its just reasons like what you have experienced that i do.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

I use Comfortis, its safer for our small ones than the topicals. I also like that it is oral and doesn't leave a greasy chemical smelling spot on them. It kills all fleas in 30 minutes. You have to get a prescription from your vet. I get mine on line at Alivet, I get the one for 10-20 lbs then split it in half for my two pups who are 6 and 7 pounds. It cost me about $60 bucks for a 6 month supply.


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

We have used advantage multi for quite some time on Zippy. We use comfortis on the golden. No problems with either, very good results with both.


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

My vet has Libby on Frontline plus.I used the whole tube both times :shocked: Now I'm worried about her being too small for all of that?

Cosy, did your vet tell you to do half?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

The whole tube won't hurt (I use the whole tube if I'm seeing lots of ticks, but 1/2 seems to work for fleas where I live). The top spot can be dosed precisely by weight if you prefer. Your vet can help you with your dog's dose and you'll need to draw it up in a syringe to properly dose it. Be sure to store the rest in a cool, dry, dark place.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (gopotsgo @ Aug 6 2009, 02:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814376


> I use Comfortis, its safer for our small ones than the topicals. I also like that it is oral and doesn't leave a greasy chemical smelling spot on them. It kills all fleas in 30 minutes. You have to get a prescription from your vet. I get mine on line at Alivet, I get the one for 10-20 lbs then split it in half for my two pups who are 6 and 7 pounds. It cost me about $60 bucks for a 6 month supply.[/B]


Questions--does your vet say it's ok to split the pills? (not all pills can be split--some don't have the meds distributed evenly throughout the pill).

Was there something in the news recently on problems with Comfortis? Or am I thinking of something else...

I don't like the greasy spot that Frontline leaves, either. I have a family and I have to put the Frontline on the dogs at night and hope that by the morning it's not so greasy in case the kids forget and put their hands on it. But it seems to take more than a day to dry. And I do part the hair and put it right on the skin--doesn't make a difference. I also don't like giving it at night when it's near our bedtime because I prefer it to be in the morning/day when I can see if there is any reaction, etc. Ollie used to throw up as a puppy after a Frontline. At first I thought it was a coincidence, but it happened more than once. But then not again.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I use Front Line Plus on Frank and Lola, but our vet has us use the cat version as it is formulated for bodies that are smaller.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (Purple-peep @ Aug 7 2009, 11:29 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814710


> My vet has Libby on Frontline plus.I used the whole tube both times :shocked: Now I'm worried about her being too small for all of that?
> 
> Cosy, did your vet tell you to do half?[/B]


ar 


Yes, my vet suggested it. I don't use it year round. Just in the spring and summer.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

am i the only person that is not using frontline on Mia? Her vet mentioned it before but then he said it is not really necessary for Mia. :confused1: I do walk Mia but we walk on paved streets. Should I be concerned or start using frontline?


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Aug 7 2009, 11:27 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814766


> QUOTE (Purple-peep @ Aug 7 2009, 11:29 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814710





> My vet has Libby on Frontline plus.I used the whole tube both times :shocked: Now I'm worried about her being too small for all of that?
> 
> Cosy, did your vet tell you to do half?[/B]


ar 


Yes, my vet suggested it. I don't use it year round. Just in the spring and summer.
[/B][/QUOTE]
Same here, I only use it during the "flea season"


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Aug 7 2009, 12:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814781


> am i the only person that is not using frontline on Mia? Her vet mentioned it before but then he said it is not really necessary for Mia. :confused1: I do walk Mia but we walk on paved streets. Should I be concerned or start using frontline?[/B]


I think if your vet didn't think she needs it in your area, I wouldn't worry. We do get fleas here in summer because it is so warm. We have a grassy yard, wtih lots of "dog neighbors". However, if you take her on any trips to the country, I would consider giving her a dose.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If Mia does not have fleas or ticks, no need for preventative.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks Pam, thanks Jackie!


----------



## LittleDogLVR (Oct 24, 2007)

QUOTE (camfan @ Aug 7 2009, 01:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814737


> Was there something in the news recently on problems with Comfortis? Or am I thinking of something else...
> 
> I don't like the greasy spot that Frontline leaves, either. I have a family and I have to put the Frontline on the dogs at night and hope that by the morning it's not so greasy in case the kids forget and put their hands on it. But it seems to take more than a day to dry. And I do part the hair and put it right on the skin--doesn't make a difference. I also don't like giving it at night when it's near our bedtime because I prefer it to be in the morning/day when I can see if there is any reaction, etc. Ollie used to throw up as a puppy after a Frontline. At first I thought it was a coincidence, but it happened more than once. But then not again.[/B]



We have been using half a tube per dog, its was less greasy and dries quicker too !
My vet suggested we do it as well !

There has been alot of attention in the new about the top spots lately locally on the news.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

I use frontline plus on Mox. He had Lyme when he was 1, and that was a year ago. And since we spend a lot of time in CT and we have deer who come and visit us unfort. I have to. I don't allow Mox to hang on the lawn just on the paved roads, but it's better to be safe that sorry. He also goes to daycare in NYC and sometimes other people aren't as careful. I don't use the full dose, usually about 1/2-3/4. Mox is 6.5lbs. once a month..and with the global warming etc. it's year round.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowball is on Frontline Plus. He has been on it since he was a puppy. He is three years old now. I do worry because I hate putting any chemicals into his system. And, he does itch and/or lose his appetite for a day afterwards ... although it is not to the extreme. I make sure his blankets and other items are laundered afterwards, because I don't know if the Frontline stays on items touched. 

The breeder of Snowball suggested Snowball have half the dose of Frontline because he is almost six pounds. However, Snowball's vet thinks he should have the full dose due to the area we live in (Ashburn) which is having an epidemic of Lyme Disease for both people and animals. And, fleas and mosquitoes are around, too. So, Snowball gets the full dose.

Question. How long do all of you wait to bathe your fuffs after using Frontline? We usually give Snowball his bath on the third day. (He gets a bath once a week, usually on Sunday's)


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

QUOTE (camfan @ Aug 7 2009, 01:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814737


> QUOTE (gopotsgo @ Aug 6 2009, 02:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814376





> I use Comfortis, its safer for our small ones than the topicals. I also like that it is oral and doesn't leave a greasy chemical smelling spot on them. It kills all fleas in 30 minutes. You have to get a prescription from your vet. I get mine on line at Alivet, I get the one for 10-20 lbs then split it in half for my two pups who are 6 and 7 pounds. It cost me about $60 bucks for a 6 month supply.[/B]


Questions--does your vet say it's ok to split the pills? (not all pills can be split--some don't have the meds distributed evenly throughout the pill).

Was there something in the news recently on problems with Comfortis? Or am I thinking of something else...

I don't like the greasy spot that Frontline leaves, either. I have a family and I have to put the Frontline on the dogs at night and hope that by the morning it's not so greasy in case the kids forget and put their hands on it. But it seems to take more than a day to dry. And I do part the hair and put it right on the skin--doesn't make a difference. I also don't like giving it at night when it's near our bedtime because I prefer it to be in the morning/day when I can see if there is any reaction, etc. Ollie used to throw up as a puppy after a Frontline. At first I thought it was a coincidence, but it happened more than once. But then not again.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes, my vet who wrote the prescription checked with the company and said its fine to split. I have not heard anything on the news about Comfortis but if you have, please advise. Comfortis is safer than the topicals, I figure anything I'm afraid for kids to touch is not going to go on my pups as they are so much smaller and therefore, more at risk. Even with it's safer profile I only use Comfortis during the summer months, when I must as one of my little ones is very allergic to fleas. I also use citrus sprays as a preventative prior to walks and always check them after walks. I am fanatical about keeping them healthy, organic raw diet (Paw Naturaw), teeth brushing, etc. We are totally crazy about our fluff nuts! :biggrin:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (JMM @ Aug 7 2009, 04:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814796


> If Mia does not have fleas or ticks, no need for preventative.[/B]


That's what I do. A flee or tick has never been on my Gigi.


----------

